# Southeast Michigan Monthly Meetup!



## McQueen278

Hey all,

I've run into several people on the forum lately that are in the Southeast Michigan area and I want to try to put together a monthly meetup!  I figured we could do something along the lines of a monthly photo challenge and then get together the first Sunday of every month for lunch and to discuss and share the photos.  I envisioned a place like Fridays in Ann Arbor as a pretty central location and it is close to I94.  Let me know if anyone is interested!  I'm also going to try to drum up some interest locally as well.

-Mike


----------



## Bthornton

Might work for me, I'm in Livonia. I do shoot on a lot of Sundays but it still might work.


----------



## LKPhoto

I am certainly interested! pm me when everything is set up, A2 is less than an hour from me so that would be great!

Lindsay


----------



## Exhibiter

Has this died?  I see enough Michigan photographers here that we could a nice meetup. I would like to put some faces with the comments i have read here.

Michael


----------



## McQueen278

It isn't dead there just hasn't been too much interest unfortunately.  There are 4 of us now.  I was actually rethinking this last Sunday and seeing how all the parking in Ann Arbor is free on Sundays we could do a meet at the top of one of the parking structures and do a meet and greet type thing, then head out for a tour of the town and do some shooting.  Any other ideas?  I would like to do this and we could always throw something up on the local craigslist and hope a few more locals show up.  Give me a little more feedback and hopefully I can PM a set plan to all who are interested relatively soon!


----------



## brookeborton

I would love to do a monthly meetup/photo challenge.  The challenge could even be presented AT the meetup, and then we disperse to complete the challenge and regroup for goodbyes and drinks.  Then at the next meetup, we share the photos and do another challenge.

Sundays in A2 is a great idea.  Parking can be so terrible sometimes.  There are plenty of places in 2 to meet and photograph other than downtown, too.


----------



## photogincollege

Is there any chance it could be done in lansing, so its kind of a middle ground for everybody, westerners and east.  I'm in grand rapids.


----------



## brookeborton

maybe we could change the location every month? i don't mind a monthly drive to somewhere i've never been.


----------



## photogincollege

That would be cool, kinda get a new flavor each month.


----------



## Jaq

I'm an annarborite. Lets get something going!


----------



## ::trainwreck::

what about kzoo? or battle creek? those are the closest to me anyways, i live on the complete other side of the state. even grand rapids would be good.


----------



## brookeborton

Looks like nobody's making a decision here, so I'll shoot - how about Thursday September 17th at 5pm in Ann Arbor?  We can meet at the big spinning square by the Union on State St.  If at least four people will go, then this date and time will stick.  Otherwise, please give your input about dates and times and locations so we can get this started!


----------



## Exhibiter

I will try my best to be there. Is this going to be a meet and greet or should we bring cameras and flashes?


----------



## Exhibiter

Well seeing as no one else has said they would show up and its an 1 1/2 hour drive I'm going say I'm not coming. Sorry about that brookeborton, maybe we can get this going and more people will say yes.


----------



## Brian L

Well I am always down for meeting with the locals from ann arbor. I am 30mins from ann arbor. I and another friend shoot a lot in ann arbor. I would only like to meet with the local I say because due to no job in the freakin state right now....lol. I do not have much for gas. Let me know for the locals in ann arbor. Thanks. 

Brian.


----------



## molested_cow

I lived in Michigan for 6 years (4 in mid town Detroit behind the DIA and 2 years in Troy/Clawson) and now in Atlanta, possible moving again soon. I really miss Detroit, but not to the point that I will want to move back.

Anyways, there are a lot of neat spots in Detroit that are awesome for shooting, especially in a group for safety reasons. One will be the area around Alfred and John R near downtown. I don't know if they tore the houses down, but there are many abandoned but absolutely beautiful houses from the early 1920s. There's also the spot around Palmer and John R with some nice houses abandoned or not. If you go north a few blocks, you will find the very building where Henry Ford designed and produced the model T. I think it's the corner of Beaubien St and Piequette st. The most awesome spot I've shot at is the Motorcity Industrial Park(huge abandoned factory that used to be the Packard car company from the 50s), located on E. Grand Blvd and Mt. Elliott. I've never broken into the Central Station in Detroit but have always dreamed to. Be careful!

Oh oh, forgot to mention another hidden treasure of the state. Cranbrook Academy of Art in Bloomfields. It's a national historic site, absolutely beautiful architecture and landscape. It's a mecca of American design. Went to school there, best two years of my life. It's on Woodward north of Beaver Rd, and is always opened to the public.


----------



## gian133

^^ yeah cranbrook would be a good one. Im planning on going there in the spring to shoot. I would deff be interested in meeting up, maybe cranbrook would be a good start (sounds like nothing ever happened). I havent been there in about 10 years but its pretty close to me.

Lets get this going 

Thanks
Gian


----------



## Kristov

I have to ask, is this happening? I'm in Farmington, and would love to meet with people who know what they are doing.


----------



## gian133

ahhh finally a response. yeah we should get this started


----------



## Jay30

Bump from Roseville


----------



## WrenPhoto

Is anyone still interested in a Michigan meetup? I live in the Flint area.


----------

